# Kitless Pens



## heinedan (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,

I have seen many of the pens completed by members of this group that either use very few pen kit components, or none at all. I have been giving a great deal of thought to this recently, and eventually would like to improve my skills level so that I can create pens that approach the quality and creativity that soem of you have displayed. You know some of the members I am talking about. I know that in order to reach this level, I am also going to have to add a metal lathe to my shop. I'm on a very tight budget with my son starting college next fall, so I have been looking at the Taig lathe: http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=43104&cat=1,330,50260&ap=1

Do you think that this lathe would be enough lathe for me to be able to cut threads, turn front ends, center bands, etc? I know that many upgrades would need to be added, but is this a solid entry point?

Thank you for all of help.

Dan Heine


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 31, 2008)

Taig can do many of the things except threads.  Take a look at the Cummins.  A short while ago it was the best value as it included many accessories.  The smallest you probably want to go in a mini lathe is 7 x 12.  You need the 12 for clearance.  I've done many a kitless pen on mine, turned bushings, CBs, etc.


----------

